# Video of Octopus Owning a Shark



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

THis shit is crazy :-? :-| click here for video


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i cant belive those idiots thought a giant octopus couldnt take on a small shark and octopus are like gorrillas of the sea theyre smart and know how to use their tentacles


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

gorillas? sure...

octopi are incredible smart and learn from what they see and do every day. the amazing thing is, they are solitary animals and therefore, do not learn from other octopi, so they learn on their own. i used to have an octopus, O. Bimaculoides. I named him Ozzy  i used him for my science fair project on Octopus Intelligence. Within about a month, he learned how to open up bottles by unscrewing tops and popping out corks just to get his favorite food: ghost shrimp. He was incredibly smart, but his this species life span was only about a year. i think most octopi live for a short time. i miss him though. He was probably one of the coolest things ive ever had.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

As far as smarts and fish. Whales are also trainable. 

An enterprising young killer whale at an aquarium has apparently figured out how to use fish as bait to catch seagulls -- and shared his strategy with his fellow whales.

Michael Noonan, a professor of animal behavior at Canisius College in Buffalo, made the discovery by accident while studying orca acoustics. 
"One day I noticed one of the young whales appeared to have come up with a procedure for luring gulls down to the pool," the professor said. "I found it interesting so I noted it in my log."

First, the young whale spit regurgitated fish onto the surface of the water, then sank below the water and waited.

If a hungry gull landed on the water, the whale would surge up to the surface, sometimes catching a free meal of his own.

Noonan watched as the same whale set the same trap again and again.

Within a few months, the whale's younger half brother adopted the practice. Eventually the behavior spread and now five Marineland whales supplement their diet with fresh fowl, the scientist said.

"This is an example in which a new behavior spread through a population," Noonan said. "We had the opportunity to see a tradition form and spread in exactly the way that cultures do in humans." 

http://www.theworldlink.com/articles/2005/09/02/news/news24.txt


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

another one of fish_doc's links lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

thats awesome!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It doesn't surprise me, although it is a cool story. Whales are highly intelligent creatures. They just don't have hands to carry out their will. Because of that, they may be even more resourceful than we are. I'm not saying they're neccessarily smarter than people, but they're much more adaptable for survival.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

some of them are smarter than people LOL


----------

